# Specktra Milestones



## Janice (Oct 2, 2008)

I would like to take a moment to share two special Specktra milestones we achieved recently. As we move towards our fifth year of sharing MAC information and related resources with one another, the Specktra community has grown and blossomed into something that we all feel very proud and special to be a part of. Today, we celebrate *40,000* registered MAC addicts and the milestone of *1,000,000* posts. Thank you for sharing these moments with the Specktra team, without you this isn't possible. 

While I have your ear I'd like to tell you about some exciting new developments, and receive feedback from you on others. Please select as many options as you agree with in the poll, it is multiple choice!

_Big news first_! Over the summer I carefully selected a very special company to overhaul the site, put Specktra on a new platform and make all this wonderful information and resources we have easier to navigate and find. In my mind I had a vision of a site, but I didn't know how to get there by myself so I turned to professionals to help me achieve the dream. I've taken all your comments, suggestions, criticism- including the negative and have used it to make Specktra better than ever. Later this year, possibly as soon as next month, a new Specktra will be unveiled! Be assured the forum will stay the same, the site redesign will work to bring together all aspects of the site including the forum. I hope you will like the changes that are in store, and more than anything I hope that it will help make the site easier for you to navigate.

_Let's spread the word_! Would you share Specktra with people you run into at the MAC counter or in Sephora? What about that lady with the beautiful makeup you just have to stop and tell how great she did and ask what the liner is? I want to give members tools to help get the word out about the site. If you'd like to be a part of the Specktra militia, or already preach the Specktra word to people you know I'm working on something tangible to add to your arsenal! I'll make a separate announcement when I am ready to unveil the details, but please let me know if you have an interest in this.

_Specktra merch_? Would you like to state your Specktra/MAC love with a T Shirt/Tote/Pen?!, if so let me know! I'd like to see what kind of interest there is out there for Specktra merchandise. I've got some cute ideas in my head, but not sure if you all would like to see something like this.

_HaulADays are coming_! I do want to bring the HaulADays back this year, we had so much fun. There were challenges to the way it was run last year, so I want to tell everyone up front that it will be different and we won't be giving an item a day away. I hate to do that because I REALLY want to, but the shipping logistics were a nightmare and it was only myself sending out the packages. I am open to taking suggestions, but I am thinking that what I will do this year is let people buy raffle tickets to different "lots" of cosmetics. This way we have a fundraiser for the site, and it helps cut down the shipping mess I ran into last year. I love surprises, so there will be a couple here and there for Specktra members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for reading all this. I really hope you continue to enjoy your experience on the site. I invite and encourage you to stick around for awhile while I work on making this the premier MAC and Cosmetics destination on the web!


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww Janice!!! I have to say personally for myself, Specktra has been a godsend. Not just have I become more comfortable in my passion and my skill, but also I have learned so much. Id be so lost without Specktra.
*
Let's spread the word! Would you share Specktra with people you run into at the MAC counter or in Sephora? What about that lady with the beautiful makeup you just have to stop and tell how great she did and ask what the liner is? I want to give members tools to help get the word out about the site. If you'd like to be a part of the Specktra militia, or already preach the Specktra word to people you know I'm working on something tangible to add to your arsenal! I'll make a separate announcement when I am ready to unveil the details, but please let me know if you have an interest in this.*

I cant wait to here more on this!!! I talk about Specktra to any and everyone that will listen. I LOVEEEEE SPECKTRAAA.


----------



## Janice (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that Alyssa, it's good to have your support.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 2, 2008)

Janice, I tell everyone I know about Specktra. Quick story: Had to get a sonogram before delivering to check the direction of the baby and development.  While the technician was putting the gel on me, I was telling her about Specktra.  So I am the official Specktra evangelist


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2008)

Wooo!! Count me in for anything I can do to help the growth of Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 2, 2008)

This place is like a second home to me and I would be honored to help in any capacity that you need!  I am excited about all of the updates that Specktra will get and I can't wait to get my hands on some Specktra merchandise!  Thank you Janice for all that you do.  You and the Mods really make Specktra the best place to be on the internet!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 2, 2008)

Specktra merch!
NOW >3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 2, 2008)

Words can't describe how special Specktra is to me.
Sadly, the majority of the people I know aren't that into makeup, as much as I try to push it on them, but I have told a few friends about Specktra and my mom enjoys peeking over my shoulder and looking at the wonderful FOTDs.
I've learned so much from just this site and have gotten to know so many awesome people.
Specktra has taken my makeup addiction to a whole new level.

If I had the money, I'd totally donate to Specktra... but I's po'.

I'd totally buy a Specktra t-shirt, though.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so excited to hear about the new changes and the things the site has accomplished! I don't know what I would do without specktra, it's so amazing! I will definitely spread the word!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 3, 2008)

How exciting!!!! Like others, I already spread the world to friends/family members. I cannot wait to see what's coming up. Good work Janice.


----------



## redambition (Oct 3, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 3, 2008)

I talk about Specktra ALL the time!  Strangers, co-workers, random shoppers, or anybody else in earshot.  Specktra merchandise--Brilliant!  Like maybe a t-shirt that says, "Only Specktra loves MAC more than I do!"  (Because that is true!)  I am SOOOO bloody excited!  Thank you, Janice, Specktra is the absolute best!!!























:  stars:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 3, 2008)

Like Hilly said, I will do anything I possibly can to help specktra grow. I also spread word wherever I go, and to the other 2- yes and yes!

Ohhh- 1.3% of those million posts are mine, go me!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we should make lil "business card" things and pass them out to MUA at MAC and Sephora or whomever else we run into


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This place is like a second home to me and I would be honored to help in any capacity that you need!  I am excited about all of the updates that Specktra will get and I can't wait to get my hands on some Specktra merchandise!  Thank you Janice for all that you do.  You and the Mods really make Specktra the best place to be on the internet!_

 





 I couldn't have said it better


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the ideas of

- a new specktra
- spreading the word
- specktra merchandise






I am really excited to see what will come.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I like the ideas of

- a new specktra
- spreading the word
- specktra merchandise






I am really excited to see what will come._

 

I totally agree!  Bring it on


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooooooooooh!!! You can make this so big! I'd soooo buy specktra merchandise...Im picturing an all black shirt with Specktra written on it in like, glitter, or like a really simple wearable everyday tote with specktra on it, with like little lipsticks or something. You could take the merchandise thing far...definetly!

I tell a lot of people about specktra. I told my MA...he wasnt really into it because hes already an MA for MAC I guess...but I tell a lot of people about Specktra, and he told me that many people come into the f/s store and tell him all about Specktra too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its sad that the HaulADays didnt go as pleasant as they should have last year, but this year is a new year. Im excited about it anyways, just the whole giveaway brought on excitement and Christmas spirit. I'd definetly buy raffle tickets as well.

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I think we should make lil "business card" things and pass them out to MUA at MAC and Sephora or whomever else we run into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking the same exact thing!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 3, 2008)

Janice this all sounds really exciting! Im looking forward to some Specktra merchandise.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooh, I'm really excited to see how the "new Specktra" is going to look! I'd also love to see some Specktra merch, I'd totally get some!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

Janice - just throwing this out there - I'm a graphic designer, so if you ever need help or assistance with putting Specktra stuff together (i.e. for merchandise), please do not hesitate to contact me.  I would be happy to donate my time.

xo


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm down with specktra merch too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i already tell my friends about the site.. i've learned so much since i registered!  i'm so glad i found you all!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so proud of my Spektra Dolls(Guys included)!! I actually spent a hour in MAC discussing Spektra with the Manager. SHe had no clue what it was, well, I put her right on point!!! I reps for my SPEKTRA!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll help out in any way.  I'm a sales person and will sell the hell out of your site!!!  I already tell the world about it (including MAC artists who look like they want to bitch-slap me when I mention upcoming lines they haven't heard about).  I'm excited about the upcoming possibilities....I will wear Specktra underwear if you want me to.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

Yaaay, this sounds so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely count me in, I try and tell all of my makeup buddies about Specktra, I was even telling my mom all about it tonight and showing her the site and she was super impressed!

You can count me in with rbella, I'd wear a Specktra thong!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 6, 2008)

specktra undies would be so awesome!

I'd help in any way I can :3


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I like the ideas of

- a new specktra
- spreading the word
- specktra merchandise






I am really excited to see what will come._

 
i totally agree!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 6, 2008)

I push Specktra too, on any poor unsuspecting innocent who asks me about makeup. On the bus, in class.... Anyway, I'm up for Specktra stuff, I would love a shirt.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 7, 2008)

I LOVE Specktra!!! It's the first site I check everyday and the last site I visit before I go to bed! I tell EVERYONE I meet about it so I would love to continue to help spread the word! =)


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 7, 2008)

I tell everyone about Specktra...though not many people I know are that into makeup. Specktra Merch would rock! I'd wear underwear for sure!! And I don't think I was here for HauloDays, but it sounds awesome!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 7, 2008)

This is such a great idea!  I would love a Specktra shirt or stickers to cover my laptop and planner with!   And whenever someone asks about my makeup, I refer them to Specktra!!  I can't wait for this!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh wow sounds like some awesome stuff coming up for specktra.
I'm always telling people about this site, i should just have little business cards in my wallet to hand out lol.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 7, 2008)

you are amazing thanks for greating this site ,i can keep up with mac and know what colors to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have told a lot of my friends about this site allso .


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'll help out in any way. I'm a sales person and will sell the hell out of your site!!! I already tell the world about it (including MAC artists who look like they want to bitch-slap me when I mention upcoming lines they haven't heard about). I'm excited about the upcoming possibilities....I will wear Specktra underwear if you want me to._

 
I think the manager at my Macy's counter seriously wants to whip out her pimp stick everytime I tell her what collections are coming up!  I thought it was just me, I am glad I am not the only one that gets the dagger glance from MAs.  Last week, I told her she should give Specktra a chance when I mentioned Dame Edna and she assured me that no such collection existed.  She looked at me like I had disposable mascara wands shooting out my back end!  Luckily, my friends (and most everyone else) know a good thing when they hear about it and have come to regard Specktra as the ultimate MAC and beauty authority on the web.


----------



## EllieFerris (Oct 9, 2008)

I am so thankful for Specktra that I would love to help in any way I could.

I thought I was crazy in my M.A.C. obsession and it was so nice to find a place where I felt that I fit in. And it's not just the make-up posts here... it's the funny questions and polls, posts about family matters or a place to vent about whatever and hear objective opinions.

I love the idea of Specktra business cards to give out to people who I talk to about make-up. And someone mentioned a t-shirt with Specktra written in sparklies - LOVE! And personally, I can never have enough tote bags - I think a big one for "stuff" and a lunch bag size would be awesome!

I also think bumper stickers (or lettering to put in a rear window), coffee mugs and key chains would be cool too!


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 12, 2008)

I am very excited to hear this kind of news !! Yay for Specktra, and thank you, thank you Janice and all who keep this forum as awesome as it has been.  I have really enjoyed being a part of this lil' ever growing community over the past three years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on board with these plans!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_specktra undies would be so awesome!_

 
wow and I was just thinking a specktra tee would be awesome, but those would be _awesome!_

all that news sounds good to me!


----------

